# Is anyone else surprised by who the tippers are?



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Now that Uber is allowing tips, I have become very surprised by who tips and who does not. At first I was very excited if I was picking up a rich person from a mansion. But they never tip! Today I got tipped by a guy working at a gas station, and then later I got tipped by 20 year old a Mexican Hotel worker who speaks no English.

Anyone else surprised by who tips and who does not?


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Now that Uber is allowing tips, I have become very surprised by who tips and who does not. At first I was very excited if I was picking up a rich person from a mansion. But they never tip! Today I got tipped by a guy working at a gas station, and then later I got tipped by 20 year old a Mexican Hotel worker who speaks no English.
> 
> Anyone else surprised by who tips and who does not?


Nope not surprised at all. Uber's customers are extremely cheap. I have observed with UberEats is that most of the people who cash tip are either working class or blue collar...people living in affluent neighborhoods never tip.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> Nope not surprised at all. Uber's customers are extremely cheap. I have observed with UberEats is that most of the people who cash tip are either working class or blue collar...people living in affluent neighborhoods never tip.


Why is that do you think?


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> Nope not surprised at all. Uber's customers are extremely cheap. I have observed with UberEats is that most of the people who cash tip are either working class or blue collar...people living in affluent neighborhoods never tip.


Do you tip when you ride with Uber?


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

Ihateyou said:


> Do you tip when you ride with Uber?


I don't take Uber rides. Always tip my Eats and Seamless drivers.


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> I don't take Uber rides. Always tip my Eats and Seamless drivers.


So you call Uber customers cheap, but you can't even afford to take an X ride?


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

Ihateyou said:


> So you call Uber customers cheap, but you can't even afford to take an X ride?


woahhh...quite a leap to come to that conclusion. Keep on guessing buddy.


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> woahhh...quite a leap to come to that conclusion. Keep on guessing buddy.


Sorry. You must be taking UberBLACK rides all over town. You're definitely too good for UberX.


----------



## Jorgeletsee (Jun 26, 2017)

Rich people for the most part are cheap and see as us a lower class. Theythink we should be grateful that we see them. I used to install appliances only the middle class or lower used to tip. **** them


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

https://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/12/18/are-rich-people-less-generous-tippers/

This New York Times article confirms it.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I am also surprised at the curry scented tips I am getting lately. If you know what I mean. But all sorts of people have been tipping now who weren't tipping before.

My theory is in app tipping is consistent with people who like technology enough to use the app. It kind of doesn't make sense to use an app that's linked up to a credit card for payment and then hand someone dollar bills.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...ans-are-more-generous-tippers-than-democrats/


----------



## Lorip73 (May 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Why is that do you think?


I think that people with less money understand how hard it is to make a living at jobs like this so they tip because that's how they want to be treated. Often times, I think the wealthy feel like if we want more money, we should get a better job.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jorgeletsee said:


> Rich people for the most part are cheap and see as us a lower class. Theythink we should be grateful that we see them. I used to install appliances only the middle class or lower used to tip. &%[email protected]!* them


Rich people pinch pennies.
I learned this long ago.
You can run an ice cream truck in the projects from 7 a.m. till midnight.
Make money every pass.

You can cover miles and miles of wealthy neighborhoods and make maybe $7.00

Kids will get excited " Look mom an ice cream truck "!
The mother " we have that cheaper at home "!



Doowop said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...ans-are-more-generous-tippers-than-democrats/


Democrats are GENEROUS WITH OTHER PEOPLES MONEY !


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Rich people pinch pennies.
> I learned this long ago.
> You can run an ice cream truck in the projects from 7 a.m. till midnight.
> Make money every pass.
> ...


Sounds like the rich in your quote have a better understanding of the value of the product being sold and don't waste their money unless they actually get something of value for that money.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

https://www.seeker.com/health/mind/happiness-from-being-generous-has-a-neural-basis-within-the-brain


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Doowop said:


> https://www.seeker.com/health/mind/happiness-from-being-generous-has-a-neural-basis-within-the-brain


A major flaw with that study is that the money was given and it was all imaginary they just committed to giving the money. Had it been money that they had worked for and acquired threw sacrifice and actually gave out would it have the same findings. Is this why politicians feel so good giving away others money?


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Rich people pinch pennies.
> I learned this long ago.
> You can run an ice cream truck in the projects from 7 a.m. till midnight.
> Make money every pass.
> ...


So true. My 2 cents is that local mom and pop businesses in NYC only survive in low-income neighborhoods.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> A major flaw with that study is that the money was given and it was all imaginary they just committed to giving the money. Had it been money that they had worked for and acquired threw sacrifice and actually gave out would it have the same findings. Is this why politicians feel so good giving away others money?


Must be why " Liberals" are so joyfull in handing out others money " Liberally"!



Uberfunitis said:


> Sounds like the rich in your quote have a better understanding of the value of the product being sold and don't waste their money unless they actually get something of value for that money.


Sounds like penny pinching child abuse unaware of the joys of youth .

Their freezer at home is plain white or cold stainless steel.
No colorful array of stickers announcing the frozen wonders of the Musical truck, a rolling Carnival of flavors all at your doorstep !
Status is walking away with the delightful concoction of cold treats on a hot day of your choosing.
Rich children are deprived of this passage of youth, this right of childhood !

The ice cream truck of Life will eternally pass them by leaving them empty handed and joyless.

Never to know the maddening rush of procurement of funds and making it to the truck " just in time".

Always to be emotionally incomplete.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Must be why " Liberals" are so joyfull in handing out others money " Liberally"!
> 
> Sounds like penny pinching child abuse unaware of the joys of youth .
> 
> ...


Wow
How profound


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Must be why " Liberals" are so joyfull in handing out others money " Liberally"!
> 
> Sounds like penny pinching child abuse unaware of the joys of youth .
> 
> ...


There are children that are abused, but a child that is told no that he can not have ice cream because he or she has some already at home is not one that is being abused at least not in that action.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Sounds like the rich in your quote have a better understanding of the value of the product being sold and don't waste their money unless they actually get something of value for that money.


Is that you little Cindi?


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Doowop said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...ans-are-more-generous-tippers-than-democrats/


I hope you're citing Breitbart for satirical purposes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Doowop said:


> Wow
> How profound


I know ice cream sales . . .



Uberfunitis said:


> There are children that are abused, but a child that is told no that he can not have ice cream because he or she has some already at home is not one that is being abused at least not in that action.


Deprivation of enjoying the societal norms of ones peer group is MENTAL ABUSE !

Alienates the youth from mainstream society forever.

Non cohesion with the larger group.
Disassociates the victim from the common experiences shared by the bulk of society.

For instance, they may grow up to think nothing is wrong with Not tipping the Uber Driver.

Clueless.

" Can you still hear the Lambs Clarice"?


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Veju said:


> I hope you're citing Breitbart for satirical purposes.


Do you disagree with the content?


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

Doowop said:


> Do you disagree with the content?


It's a liberal reflex... Right wing bad! They could care less what it says.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Butter said:


> It's a liberal reflex... Right wing bad! They could care less what it says.


It's not that Breitbart is right wing but they appeal to the far right fringe. It's literally a 1984-esque propaganda machine like alternet.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

It's the age-old battle of long-term thinking v. short-term thinking. Tippers who tip as a matter of protocol will outlast everyone.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

I only take Uber's across the border in Tijuana and always tip them nicely . 5$ cash tip for them is amazing ! Considering minimum wage per day is lower than 5$ in Mexico .


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

islanders88 said:


> So true. My 2 cents is that local mom and pop businesses in NYC only survive in low-income neighborhoods.


Affluent neighbors go to Costco and buy the ice cream and then when the ice cream man shows up in the hood the other kids want the others to see them buying the cones.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Now that Uber is allowing tips, I have become very surprised by who tips and who does not. At first I was very excited if I was picking up a rich person from a mansion. But they never tip! Today I got tipped by a guy working at a gas station, and then later I got tipped by 20 year old a Mexican Hotel worker who speaks no English.
> 
> Anyone else surprised by who tips and who does not?


I have the same experience. Almost never a tip from people who live in expensive houses. Much more likely to get tips from b/c people going to work.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

I got a tip from a couple who were visiting my town. I correctly guessed their accent was from New Zealand. Score one for excellent customer service.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

F&[email protected] the tips just pay me more.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

2/9 people tipped me yesterday. The last customer I had last night lived in a real shitty house that looked like a shed. The car in front looked like something you would see at a junk yard. A real cool Latino guy was waiting outside for me when I got there. I was really surprised to see that he was one of the people that tipped me. I almost wish he didnt because it really seemes like he could use it prob more than me. Just a lesson that anyone can be a potential tipper


----------

